# I cant sync my ipod with my pc



## dinozaur1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I cant sync my ipod with my pc. i tried connecting it to several computers using several cables but though it does charge, it cant seem to be synced. itunes does not recognize that a device has been connected, so i cant sync music, photos or anything else.

my device is ipod touch 4. version is 4.2.1

what can I do?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You might want to make sure the connector on the bottom of the iPod is clean and free of debris. Since you have tried multiple computers and Cables, the only common denominator is the device itself.


----------



## dinozaur1 (Mar 2, 2013)

hi

i tried cleaning the connector with a small brush, but it did not help. maybe something else i can do?

is it possible to update the to ios5\6 without using the pc?

any other ideas?


----------



## ElizabethLotus (Mar 23, 2013)

The ipod still charges? The docking cable uses the same basic features for both syncing and charging (I'm an apple IT consultant). Is the PC the original unit it was synced with? I had a client roll from PC to apple and it wouldn't read her iPod. If it still refuses to read- in change in systems, it needs a hand hard system reset. Which is diff for every make and model- google it. If it won't charge or read, a logic board failure may be what you're looking at.


----------



## dinozaur1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi elizabeth, i didnt quite understand your comment. The ipod does charge while connected. I use the same computer that i used to use a few months back while the ipod was able to sync with the computer.

I would do what ever it takes to fix it, would u please link me with what i need to do? 

*i am just worried that if i do reset it i will lose the songs i currently have and then it will become useless.


Thanks, din


----------

